# Solved: MSGSRV32 problem



## RabidWolf (Aug 20, 2006)

I've got a weird one.

A few of my programs stopped working, so I try to reinstall them, when I doI get this message near the end.

MSGSRV32
An error hs occured in your program. To continue anyway...blabitty blah

So I click Ignore four or five times and underneath it is an illegal operation box:

MSGSRV32 caused a general protection fault in module SETUPX.DLL at 0001:00000e2d.

If I try to restart the computer I'm locked out with those two errors right off the bat, I have to restore my registry to even get in, no matter which date I choose my programs still don't work and when I try to reinstall them it starts all over again.

I've tried reinstalling my sound card drivers, I've tried disabling the soundcard from the hardware profile in the Device manager. I've reinstalled SETUPX.DLL by remaming it and copying a new file into the System directory in DOS. So now I need help.

I'm on Windows 98 SE.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Im not sure what may be the cause. I did find the following link which may help you.
http://www.generation.net/~hleboeuf/ermsgs32.htm


----------



## RabidWolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks but nothing there seemed to be able to do the trick.

If it help, my tablet used to be fine, but now I get the occasional message.

TABLET DRIVER
The tablet driver is not running.
OK


----------



## RabidWolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Anybody got any idea what could be wrong, or how to fix it?

My computer is near unusable.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Still looking Rabid,,,there are so many of those errors to look through,,,Most seem hardware related. Though I tend to doubt this is the problem.
Have you noticed any yellow ? or ! marks in the device manager?
Start,,,,settings,,,control panel,,,system,,,device manager.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Click below and see if you can get through a scan and save the report at the end please.
http://www.pandasoftware.com/produc...5D4-4DA2-B310-B1DBEC2971F2}&NRCACHEHINT=Guest


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

After that we will register that DLL.
Start then run and type the information below then click ok. See if that helps

regsvr32 <path & filename of dll or ocx>


----------



## RabidWolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the help Badit.

I really REALLY appriciate it man. There's no device manager problems...well except for my USB keyboard, but that's been like that from when I first got the computer.

I'm running another virus scan at the moment, but I'll try to run the Panda scan as soon as possible.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok....im sorry I ve taken so long in replying...I just did nt want to lead you around in circles and the list for that error is so huge. So try those 2 things and let us know your progress..I should be here most of the day except for an hour around noon eastern time.

You are welcome.


----------



## RabidWolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Having a few problems with the Panda scan.

And RegSrv32 is giving me

LoadLibrary["SETUPX.DLL"] failed.
GetLastError returns 0x0000001f.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok buddy its 11pm here so I will check it out in the morning.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

If you have a 98se cd reinstall windows. It should only overinstall windows but you never know. *Be sure to backup any important files.*


----------



## RabidWolf (Aug 20, 2006)

I can understand if you've given up on this issue. I know I have.

I reinstalled Windows in DOS and even that didn't fix the issue. When it gets to the part in the installation where Windows restarts itself it boots back up and I get the same MSGSRV32 error. Then it locks up.

I have to restore the registry to get back into the system.

I know it's pretty bad in there, I'm loading all device drivers. It's my family's computer so I don't know what kind of garbage is on there 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:55:46 PM, on 8/26/06
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ATI TECHNOLOGIES\ATI CONTROL PANEL\ATIPTAXX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCESS ADMINISTRATOR PRO\ACADMPA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WTABLET\TABUSERW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotmail.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.hotmail.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{D6DFF6D8-B94B-4720-B730-1C38C7065C3B} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {8952A998-1E7E-4716-B23D-3DBE03910972} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SU Toolbar Helper - {D44BBB61-E17F-4AE6-A502-8D7E0B29E616} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\STUMBL~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000607D-D204-42C7-8E46-216055BF9918} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: E.HH - {9E992732-295F-4987-8BE3-16FAC1639198} - C:\WINDOWS\PROFILES\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\IESERVICE\IESERVICE.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\8.BIN\MWSBAR.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\7.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSB.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-GB\MSNTB.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\ST\01.03.0000.1005\EN-XU\STMAIN.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {016235BE-59D4-4CEB-ADD5-E2378282A1D9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\CXTPLS\CXTPLS.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: LinkTracker Class - {8B6DA27E-7F64-4694-8F8F-DC87AB8C6B22} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QLINK32.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon - {22D003CE-6952-46C5-80B9-D19B479620AB} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\STUMBL~1.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Updated.Toolbar - {9F6A22E6-1682-4F82-9B72-6314794CB253} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\POP BLOCKER\UPDATED.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.4000.1001\EN-GB\MSNTB.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACADMPA.EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCESS ADMINISTRATOR PRO\ACADMPA.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinTools] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSA.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WinTools] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSA.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ATI Launchpad] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\ATI MULTIMEDIA\MAIN\LAUNCHPD.EXE"
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WTablet\TabUserW.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZSzeb04644US
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - res://c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\aoltbhtml.dll/search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://ny.contentmatch.net (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {023A3744-EA13-4C8A-8B23-ABF98974A9F5} (JoyOnPack Control) - http://211.233.33.106/joyonpack.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {33E54F7F-561C-49E6-929B-D7E76D3AFEB1} (Pool Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v44/pool/pool.cab
O16 - DPF: {4620BC29-8B8E-4F4E-9D92-1DB6633D6793} (SurferNETWORK Plugin) - http://rd1.surfernetwork.com/surferplugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {29B2C103-AB53-4971-B765-FC1CE5D8B2D1} - http://www.silvercrk.com/php/hweuchre_scecab_66.185.84.209.2420810813165834471_3734649.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://peaks.pogo.com/applet-5.8.3.20/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Fortune Bingo by pogo - http://superbingo.pogo.com/applet-5.8.6.20/superbingo/superbingo-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_41.cab
O16 - DPF: Word Whomp Whackdown by pogo - http://whackdown.pogo.com/applet-5.8.3.20/whackdown/whackdown-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: Sweet Tooth TM by pogo - http://sweet09.pogo.com/applet-5.8.6.20/sweettooth/sweettooth-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://playweb18.pogo.com/game/deluxe/insaniquarium/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {15AD6789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://static.windupdates.com/cab/MediaAccessVerisign/ie/bridge-c8.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {3F409E36-247B-4D2D-80A4-34CE0CA9733B} (ACCESS.AccessCtrl.1) - http://www.pornfoto.com/access.cab
O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} (Installer Class) - http://www.ysbweb.com/ist/softwares/v4.0/ysb_regular.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {3551784B-E99A-474f-B782-3EC814442918} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QLINK32.DLL


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey my friend..I dont give up so here we go. I notice several files missing but thats not really important at this point. Sometimes hijackthis shows files missing when they are not. Whats important is what I did notice. Wintools..not a good thing. So please click the link below and run the online scan.....at the end you will be asked to save a report or there will be a button there to do it. Please save that report and post it here. Click below...no worries its free.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/produc...5D4-4DA2-B310-B1DBEC2971F2}&NRCACHEHINT=Guest


----------



## RabidWolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Okay I did a few more scans, re-ran the windows installation and for some reason this time it took.

Everything looks good, no errors, everything runs. I'm pretty sure...it's fixed for some reason...

Thank you so much bandit for sticking through this. Muchly appriciated.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Glad you got it....you can mark it solved at the top.


----------

